# brighton beach



## frankxdelrosario (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going through some beach photographs, and I must say I miss summer. Anyways, enjoy, and yeah I took the camera out into the water, I'm crazy, ah well.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 9, 2008)

i love it!!!!


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 10, 2008)

I love it, too!


----------



## Carman (Feb 16, 2008)

I would love to see an HDR version of this, i think it could be great. I'm guessing if you took the camera into the sea it wasnt a DSLR??  So i'm guessin you have no RAW version to tone map..

ah well, great photo anyway


----------

